

Short film shows a frightening future filled with Google Glass-like devices - janezhu
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/27/sight-systems/

======
phasevar
The frightening part of this is unlikely. When was the last time you looked at
something and lost control? I mean, besides in the Apple store.

------
JoeAltmaier
SnowCrash showed a frightening future filled with Glass-like devices.
Published in 1992. Still an instructive read today.

